# Quellcode Erklärung



## en_ozkan (15. Mai 2011)

brauche hilfe
also ich muss die quellcode am montag der Klasse vorstellen kann mir mal einer helfen
kann mir mal jemand erklären was in jeder zeile abläuft bis zeile 8 lässt es sich selber erklären und manche stellen hab ich selber versucht ich hoffe es ist richtig bin auf jede kleinste hilfe dankbar. . .


```
package Kontooo;

import java.io.*;

public class konten {
 private int kontostand;
 private int grenzwert;
 private int kontoname;

 public konten(int kontoname){
 try{
 this.kontoname=kontoname;
 File f = new File("C:\\Users\\Nurullah\\Desktop\\Konto"+kontoname+".txt");
 FileReader fr = new FileReader(f);
 char [] temp = new char[(int)f.length()];
 fr.read(temp); // die daten werden eingelesen und ins char array geschrieben
 String les = new String(temp);// array zum String
 String[]werte=les.split(" ");// String zum String array
 this.kontostand=Integer.parseInt(werte[0]);//array ausgelensen
 this.grenzwert=Integer.parseInt(werte[1]);// array ausgelsen
 fr.close();

 }catch(FileNotFoundException e){// um fehler abzufangen

 e.printStackTrace();
 }catch(IOException e){
 e.printStackTrace();
 }catch(NumberFormatException e){
 e.printStackTrace();
 }

 }

 public void setKontodaten(int kontostand,int grenzwert) {
 this.grenzwert=grenzwert;
 this.kontostand = kontostand;
 try{
 File f = new File("C:\\Users\\Nurullah\\Desktop\\Konto"+kontoname+".txt");
 FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(f);
 String daten=kontostand+" "+grenzwert;//daten werden geschrieben
 char[] buffer = daten.toCharArray();// daten zum char array

 fw.write(buffer);
 fw.close();
 }catch(IOException e){
 e.printStackTrace();
 }
 }

 public int getKontostand() {
 return kontostand;
 }
 public int getGrenzwert() {
 return grenzwert;
 }

 public int getKontoname() {
 return kontoname;
 }

}
```


----------



## frapo (15. Mai 2011)

Bis Montag? Also morgen? Dürfte ein wenig knapp werden .

Benutze bitte mal java-tags, steigert die Übersicht enorm.

edit: ups, hat vladimir75 schon getan.


----------



## guest2 (15. Mai 2011)

Die Klasse konten arbeitet mit einer Kontonummer. Der Konstruktor lädt die Daten der Kontonummer aus einer Datei. Werden die Daten verändert, wieder wird in die Datei geschrieben. Die Klasse ist also zur Abfrage und Manipulation der Daten.
Wenns nen Fehler beim Lesen gibt, ist der Kontostand 0, wenns nen Fehler beim Schreiben gibt, verfallen die zuletzt gemachten Änderungen. Nicht optimal  8. klasse oder wie war das?


----------



## en_ozkan (15. Mai 2011)

sind die kommentare die ich geschrieben habe richtig ?? 
ich weiss wozu das programm fähig ist =) 
kannst du wenn du zeit hast bitte die kommentare ergänzen . . .

dankee nochmall ....  

wir programmieren grad einen bankautomat mit der klasse und jeder muss halt eine klasse schreiben usw. .


----------



## Marcinek (15. Mai 2011)

Ja die Kommentare sind korrkt.

Falls du das iwie vorstellen musst würde ich mir gedanken darüber machen, warum man das macht und nicht, dass man es macht.

Welche Zeilen sagen dir überhaupt nichts?


----------



## en_ozkan (15. Mai 2011)

23 bis 29 
welche fehler soll das programm fangen ??


----------



## Volvagia (15. Mai 2011)

Java ist auch eine Insel – 7 Exceptions

Die Fehler können von einen FileReader bei Bedarf geschmissen werden. FileNotFound falls die Datei nicht existiert, es ein Ordner ist o. Ä., IOException bei allen anderen. Das seperate catchen der FNFE kannst du dir spaaren, da es eine Subklasse von IOE ist.

Klassennamen IMMER groß schreiben. Und mach besser mehr Leerzeilen rein, sonst wirkt das Ganze am Ende wie ein riesiger nichtssagender Buchstabenblock. Zudem sollte immer in einen finally (7.1.6) geschlossen werden.


----------



## Marcinek (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Datei nicht existiert (FileNotFound)
Wenn die Datei nicht lesbar oder Beschreibbar ist (IO)
Wenn eine Zahl nicht so formatiert ist, wie sie sollte. (NumberFormat)


----------



## en_ozkan (15. Mai 2011)

danke danke danke danke danke =)


----------

